# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  help to remove vulcan oil heater

## brenda wilson

we have just had the gas connected to our house so.o.o.o no longer need the old vulcan oil heater. Can anyone let me know how to safely remove it? I'm pretty sure the oil tank outside is empty, but we can leave that there anyway.Just want to get rid of the heater. :Cry:

----------


## watson

:Bump:

----------


## Bedford

You will need to make sure the oil is turned off, there is usually a tap below the tank, some are conventional looking taps but others are an inline tap similar looking to a sprinkler nozzle for a garden hose. 
Disconnect the power cord from the power point. 
The front panel can be removed with screws to access the oil pipe which needs to be disconnected. 
If it is an inbuilt model there will be some screws securing it to the old fireplace/wall etc, remove these. 
You will need someone to lift the flue pipe from outside in order to withdraw the heater out of the opening. 
If it's a freestanding model it should have some screws into the floor, you will still have to raise the flue a little but this can usually be done at the unit. 
Be prepare for a small amount of oil spillage when you disconnect the pipe. :Smilie:

----------


## China

As bedford said, plus dress in old clothes use drop sheets to cover furniture etc, normally there is lots of black soot in the flue, plus a big hammer when nothing ele will work.

----------


## Smurf

Make sure you've got a bowl and an old towel handy to contain any oil spillage.  
A little bit of oil where you don't want it goes a l o n g way and makes a mess... 
Heating oil isn't highly flammable like petrol, but nonetheless I'd make sure there's no ignition sources (eg the gas heater) nearby when you do the work just in case. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## q9

If it worked before, be real careful pulling it out.  People still buy these, and will pay money for them...

----------

